# Adam Lallana



## Mou (4 Aprile 2014)

Centrocampista inglese classe '88, gioca nel Southampton. Le sue brillanti prestazioni di quest'anno gli stanno fruttando il pass per i Mondiali: 9 gol e 8 assist in 32 partite di Premier League.
Si parla di lui in ottica Manchester United.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Centrocampista inglese classe '88, gioca nel Southampton. Le sue brillanti prestazioni di quest'anno gli stanno fruttando il pass per i Mondiali: 9 gol e 8 assist in 32 partite di Premier League.
> Si parla di lui in ottica Manchester United.



Pensavo fosse più vecchio. Non mi dispiace per nulla, direi che nell'Inghilterra può dire la sua benissimo. 

Credo che per la Nazionale inglese sarà dura sostituire Lampard, Gerrard, Cole, Terry e Ferdinand


----------



## Mou (4 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse più vecchio. Non mi dispiace per nulla, direi che nell'Inghilterra può dire la sua benissimo.
> 
> Credo che per la Nazionale inglese sarà dura sostituire Lampard, Gerrard, Cole, Terry e Ferdinand



Lui e Shaw (classe '95!) possono essere due manne per un'Inghilterra che deve sostituire le sue leggende.


----------



## Serginho (4 Aprile 2014)

Ottima stagione, sta andando alla grande


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2014)

Il South negli ultimi anni ha preso parecchi giocatori molto interessanti...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Aprile 2014)

L'attacco dei Saints e' micidiale:
Lallana-Lambert-Jay Rodriguez


----------



## Frikez (6 Aprile 2014)

All'Inghilterra manca un giocatore in grado di saltare l'uomo con facilità e tecnicamente valido come lui, può fare sia l'esterno che la seconda punta quindi se Hodgson non è scemo del tutto gli darà sicuramente spazio.


----------

